# what size shot do u use



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

question for all the squirel hunters that hunt with shotguns


what size shot do you use i persoanlly switch between a 6 and 7 1/5 shot just curious what is most popular


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

I use no. 4 or 5 shot. They are tough little buggers to penetrate at any distance.


----------



## Kleck154 (Oct 25, 2008)

I've been using No.4 shot just to kick through all the brush, but I usually load up with 6 shot


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

I use #6. They are tough little creatures.

#7.5 IMO won't do the job at a distance and then up close it'll leave way more pellets than necessary penetrating the squirrel.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

I use mostly #6.On occasion I will buy some #4 shot but not often.I have found #6 to be good medicine for squirrel.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Use no smaller then 4's.


----------



## quackwacker (Sep 28, 2009)

4 works good right now and 6 when leaves are gone


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't like pullin lead or eatin it. So, I no longer squirrel hunt with a shotgun. But, when I did I used #5 for 12 ga. and #6 for a 20 ga. 

7-1/2 is pretty weak for squirrel or rabbit.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

#5 out of a 20 ga.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

when i do use the old 410 i use 6 shot


----------



## Aust (Sep 30, 2009)

410 with 6


----------



## MarkSend (Mar 11, 2008)

20 ga. with 5 or 6`s.


----------



## red owl (Aug 21, 2009)

I used #4 or #6 and never noticed much difference but I usually got pretty close.
Now I use a .22 and my only regret is that I didn't go with the .22 years ago. It is a whole other angle and a lot of fun. If you haven't tried a .22- give it a go.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

On the extremely rare occasion I use the scattergun it is a 20 ga. with #6s.


----------



## Ohio_92 (Aug 24, 2009)

I use 00 Buck


----------



## CMich Sportsman (Mar 20, 2008)

#6 works for me when the leaves are on, later on in the season i switch to the .22


----------



## banneryear03 (Feb 6, 2008)

#4 is th best all around imo. Less shot to pick out and a little more range. Squirrels are very tough characters and when there high in a big tree hiding #4 with a full choke will bring them down.  Banner


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i use #4 i find it gives good knock down and more shot passes threw for less lead picking later.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

CMich Sportsman said:


> #6 works for me when the leaves are on, later on in the season i switch to the .22


That's a good point. I was out three times now with the .22 and it's tough gettin a good shot with all the leaves. I normally don't hunt em before the leaves fall.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

.410/#6...other wise head shots with the .22 or .17hmr.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Usually use my .17 HMR, but do hunt with the shotgun at times. With the 20 gauge I use #4 high brass loads. I like the extra punch to get through the leaves. And I like to see the squirrel get knocked off the branch he was on. Also, less BB's to pick out of the meat. If the leaves are down, I may use #6. Those cheap Winchester 7 1/2 loads that are always on sale are way too light IMO


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

4,5,6 with leaves still on sabot slugs when they are off:lol:


----------



## sa85 (Jul 29, 2009)

I usually use 6 shot out of the 12 gauge with a full choke.
I got a black squirrel with 8 shot but it wasn't pretty. Took 2 or 3 shots to kill. 
Bob


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

#4 is my ideal for squirrel


----------



## KILLnGRILL (May 9, 2003)

#6 .20 gauge for me.This year I've been using my new .177 Airgun .Unbelievable the distances I've been killing squirrels from with this thing.One shot one kill .And super quiet too.


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

4 if I'm also looking for rabbits and pheasants.
6 if I'm looking for grouse.
I almost always use the Modified choke.
If I was going soley for squirrels, I'd use the .22.


----------



## greenhead1984 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have been using #6 shot, I find that it is an all around good small game load. Whenever I bring the .22 I flush grouse like crazy so I went back to the shotgun.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

#4 normally 
#2 steel if ducks are a possibility( that way I can just carry steel only and dont have to watch those woodducks fly away)
.22 when leaves are gone
7mm rem mag once but I wouldnt recomend it " it kills them quick but eating is hard"


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

duckhunter382 said:


> 7mm rem mag once but I wouldnt recomend it " it kills them quick but eating is hard"


:lol: My brother-in-law found that a .30-06 has the same issue.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

after the shot I saw it literally float down, and the sad part is it was on the ground to start with.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

If your good I found out you can neatly remove the head from a squirrel with a .50 cal muzzle loader at 25 yds while on the trunk of a large tree quite easily.:coolgleam But it also neatly removed the front legs, back, hind legs and tail.:sad: Dang sabot hollowpoints.


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

#4 

bigger shot = less pellets = less meat damage
smaller shot = more pellets = more meat damage

#4 my pick


----------

